# Patricia McConnell on Responsible Breeding



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

“Responsible Breeding” an Oxymoron? TheOtherEndOfTheLeash


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

great post!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Great post! I just love her!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:ThankYou: WOW! Thank you for that one.

I have been looking for an article that could explain this for a long time.:you rock:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Suzan is that in the other end of the leash? I purchased the book but haven't really gotten into it yet.


----------

